# Exposure to Lice



## dballard2004 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know what ICD-9-CM code to use for exposure to lice, please?  Thanks.


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 9, 2012)

dballard2004 said:


> Does anyone know what ICD-9-CM code to use for exposure to lice, please?  Thanks.



V01.89 - I looked up "Parasitic Disease, Exposure to"


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much, Brandi!


----------

